# Spatone: more than 2 sachets?



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi there
I take spatone (for a few years cos of fibroids). I'm now 29 weeks and the blood test has come back saying my levels are 10.4 and saying I should go on iron tablets. I'd rather avoid this as they make me feel horrible / constipated. Would it be ok if I just took 2 or 3 sachets of spatone instead?

Thanks!
Fluffyxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is advised that you have one sachet during pregnancy and 2 post natally. You need to look at your diet and work out what you can do to increase your iron intake. I totally understand why you want to avoid iron tablets, as I would too. What about looking at Vit C which helps your body to absorb the iron efficiently!?

Take care x


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks oink - would it be dangerous to take 2 sachets?
have just gone out and got myself a stack of OJ and ate a steak!  

Fxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it may be worth seeing if there is a contact number on the spatone leaflet, give them a ring, see what they advise, let me know if they give you any information

Take care x

ps. next you'll be telling me that the orange juice gives you heartburn!!


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Oink - good thought. Just checked on their website and this is what they said:

**During the 1st trimester and post natal, 1 sachet can provide the average extra absorbed iron requirement of 2mg/d. During the second and third trimesters a mean iron absorption of 4 mg/d is required. This may be provided by taking two sachets of Spatone which should prevent the development of iron insuficiency in most women. Users during clinical trials report no adverse reactions when taking Spatone on an empty stomach. Spatone therefore provides an effective alternative to standard ferrous sulphate without the unpleasant side effects reported by many women

... and yes the OJ is giving me heartburn!!  

Thanks for your help  
Fluffy xx


----------

